# hunting lease Brackettville



## chris1962 (Jan 28, 2015)

Stay as far away from the 4000 acre lease advertised on Craigslist in Brackettville as possible. Google Wess Kenerly Texasbowhunter.com He is in charge of this terrible lease. He lies about the amount of acreage and the quality of the deer. Even if it had good deer you would not want to hunt with this man. I have been hunting South Texas And Mexico for over25 years and this was by far the worst experience by far. Read the Forum on Texasbowhunter.com and you will understand what I am saying. I just don't want any other fellow Hunters to have to go through what I went through.


----------



## TexasSlam18 (Aug 26, 2010)

Green to you for warning folks. Hate you had to go though a rough season!


----------



## chris1962 (Jan 28, 2015)

*hunting lease*

I spent lots of money just for aggravation. The guys been doing this **** for several years. Every year he has about 8 spots on the lease, its only a 12 gun lease including him and his son. That tells you something. There is a guy that buys several spots on the lease every year just to down one time with a couple employees to shoot culls because that's the only thing on the lease. I asked him why he had so many spots on the lease and Wess said the guy that buys multiple spots will give some of his up. That's a lie because I found out later he did not give up spots, we were just replacing other hunters that did not come back. Its not only the poor deer quality, its the 2 sets of rules. One for him and one for everyone else. Bucks have to be 4 1/2 to shoot, Axis bucks need to be 28in to shoot. He comes back in camp with a 22in Axis and a 3 1/2 9 point as his trophy that scored a whopping 115. I hunted a total of 21 days of the season and never one time seen a deer with over 8 points, not even a young 10 pt.


----------



## Icetrey (Oct 8, 2007)

That's a shame to hear. The place has probably just been shot out, see 3 1/2 year old 9 point. That area can be an awesome area to hunt for whitetail and axis. At least you got out!


----------



## chris1962 (Jan 28, 2015)

*deer lease*

If someone else that new what they were doing would take it over and actually put in a good game management program it could be a decent lease in about 5 to 6 years. There are several things that hurt the place. 1st and most important is the dumb--- that runs it, he will not let you shoot any 8pt bucks for culls. so because of that all he has is a bunch of 8's breeding all the does and the 8 pt is a dominant gene. 2nd, No shooting of does so the buck to doe ratio is probably 5 to if not more. 3rd, Anthrax has hit the ranch at least one time that I know of.


----------



## chris1962 (Jan 28, 2015)

*deer lease*

If someone else that new what they were doing would take it over and actually put in a good game management program it could be a decent lease in about 5 to 6 years. There are several things that hurt the place. 1st and most important is the dumb--- that runs it, he will not let you shoot any 8pt bucks for culls. so because of that all he has is a bunch of 8's breeding all the does and the 8 pt is a dominant gene. 2nd, No shooting of does so the buck to doe ratio is probably 5 to if not more. 3rd, Anthrax has hit the ranch at least one time that I know of.


----------



## coogerpop (Sep 3, 2009)

chris1962 said:


> If someone else that new what they were doing would take it over and actually put in a good game management program it could be a decent lease in about 5 to 6 years. There are several things that hurt the place. 1st and most important is the dumb--- that runs it, he will not let you shoot any 8pt bucks for culls. so because of that all he has is a bunch of 8's breeding all the does and the 8 pt is a dominant gene. 2nd, No shooting of does so the buck to doe ratio is probably 5 to if not more. 3rd, Anthrax has hit the ranch at least one time that I know of.


If anthrax has been there , the spores are still there and are active . A game manager told me to watch out in the spring following a wet winter. The growing weeds and grass will bring up the anthrax spores.


----------



## sparrish8 (Jul 13, 2013)

I talked to the son a few weeks ago when they posted something on craigslist but we decided to buy property just north of there off 55 for reasons just like this, the thousands of acres sounds great but ill take my 70 and not have to worry about other idiots.

Thanks for the heads up, i asked him why the other guys were leaving and he told me they kicked them off because they were driving around shooting at deer while other hunters were in there stands hunting and they run off all the deer.


----------



## chris1962 (Jan 28, 2015)

*deer lease*

He is a **** liar. Ask him to show records and pictures of deer shot in the last 5 years. Every year he has to get new hunters because they always leave because they find out he is a jerk. We new 2 weeks into the hunting season after seeing the quality of animals and his personality that we were getting off. We went the 3rd weekend of season and looked at another lease with 20,000 acres and got on there. I have been hunting South Texas and Mexico for over 25 years on some pretty good ranches and pass on hundreds of deer, I don't drive around chasing off deer. You need to read the Thread on Texasbowhunter and hear all the **** this guy has done. Getting your own place was a smart thing to do. Good Luck Hunting


----------



## chris1962 (Jan 28, 2015)

*deer lease*

Need to keep everyone notified of this place, Be careful out there.


----------



## steelshot2 (Feb 8, 2011)

*scam deer lease*

I went saw the place a few weeks ago my buddies nicknamed the camp trash can and nicknamed Wes ashtray. Got very bad feelings when I was there. we didnt even stay to look at lease. After meeting Wes and looked at the camp, we split . Wes couldnt answer the simplest Questions. Couldnt provide any real data, harvest books etc. But in the rules provided it tells a differnt story. Feel bad for the Son sounds like a good kid. I got ****** off looking around at the conditions of the wheel chair ramp,and camp etc. he claims he is very well to do, camp was built next to the dump. Thing was, Im on a very good deer lease near there. Wanted to help buddies out and maybe have some exotics. Truly sad the shape the place has become.


----------



## chris1962 (Jan 28, 2015)

*Deer lease*

I am glad you got the hell out of there and didn't fall for any of his ****. I just wish I had been that smart. I had a bad feeling to but just made the wrong decision. Ashtray is a very good name for him between the smoking and F bombs every other word. I found a really good lease about 15 or 20 miles from there myself on the other side of Brackettville on a 20,000 acre ranch ran by a stand up guy for the past 16 or so. I have saved that I know of about 5 guys that where going to get on Wes place. I was told yesterday that he filled all the spots. I feel sorry for those guys.


----------

